# Seguimento Sul - Abril 2021



## MSantos (1 Abr 2021 às 10:20)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## vamm (1 Abr 2021 às 10:31)

17ºC e abril trouxe a chuvinha... aguaceiros fracos e fortes, hoje há de tudo. O vento diminuiu um bocadinho de intensidade, mas ontem à noite era com cada rajada.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (1 Abr 2021 às 11:11)

Bom dia e que dia...
Por aqui cai uma chuvada monumental há cerca de 1/2 hora, com granizo, trovoada e rajadas de vento muito forte..
Nunca vi nada assim, e o caos total aqui na cidade... e incrível parece ser mesmo ser apenas aqui por cima desta parte da cidade! 
Para mais informações carregue o Spoiler


Spoiler: Click aqui



Parabéns foi apanhado na mentira de 1 Abril


----------



## Santofsky (1 Abr 2021 às 11:46)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia e que dia...
> Por aqui cai uma chuvada monumental há cerca de 1/2 hora, com granizo, trovoada e rajadas de vento muito forte..
> Nunca vi nada assim, e o caos total aqui na cidade... e incrível parece ser mesmo ser apenas aqui por cima desta parte da cidade!
> Para mais informações carregue o Spoiler
> ...


----------



## trovoadas (1 Abr 2021 às 12:30)

Chuvada monumental também por Albufeira! Baixa outra vez alagada...

Opps só no 1 de Abril

Realidade...

Caíram 2 a 3 gotas durante a manhã que diluíram o pó nos carros e logo apareceu o sol.Entretanto está nublado mas agradável.
Bem-vinda seca...já tínhamos saudades!


----------



## vamm (1 Abr 2021 às 15:05)

A chegar a Panóias, Ourique. Depois apanhei uma chuvada valente


----------



## joralentejano (1 Abr 2021 às 16:49)

Boa Tarde,
Depois de almoço caiu uma valente chuvada por aqui que já deu para limpar o pó e regou um pouco.
O acumulado registado na estação de referência durante esse período foi de *4.4mm*.

Agora passou uma célula de raspão, que deu apenas um aguaceiro fraco por aqui, mas atingiu em cheio o local da estação. O acumulado chegou aos* 7.4mm*.

Tem chovido um pouco por todo o lado e mesmo não sendo muito, sempre é melhor que nada.
Elvas: *8.1mm*
Portalegre: *5.4mm*
Campo Maior: *6.8mm*


----------



## joralentejano (1 Abr 2021 às 18:29)

Valente carga de água que acabou de cair devido a uma célula que se formou aqui por cima e ainda esteve meio estacionária e a outras que vieram atrás.
O período mais forte foi mesmo com esta célula. O barulho da chuva foi repentino e até assustou. 





Agora sim está tudo bem regado. Dá para poupar 2/3 dias sem regar, pelo menos.
Últimos cartuchos deste evento certamente, por aqui, que não foi nada mau e o melhor ficou para o fim.. Só faltou a trovoada! 

Infelizmente, as previsões em termos de chuva para os próximos tempos não são animadoras, mas veremos.

Acumulado de *9.2mm* no Recanto. Aqui em Arronches deve ser superior.

*14,5ºC* atuais.


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Abr 2021 às 18:32)

Aqui foi fracote, choveu algo, mas não foi nada demais, pelo menos já deu uma para regar um pouco.


----------



## comentador (1 Abr 2021 às 21:12)

Boa noite,

O mês de Abril começa da melhor forma, nesta região, em Alvalade do Sado acumulou 15,0 mm. Foi um bom presente de Páscoa, pois fazia já muita falta. Esta tarde notavam-se os campos mais verdejantes.


----------



## Agreste (1 Abr 2021 às 21:16)

abril - secas mil.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Abr 2021 às 21:43)

Em Arraiolos, caiu uns aguaceiros moderados, por volta das 15 horas, e ainda duraram praticamente 1 hora.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Abr 2021 às 22:30)

Pelos vistos ao final da tarde apareceu um arco-íris, mas nem dei conta. Cá fica uma bonita fotografia do mesmo :

De facto, quando o sol apareceu estava com o típico aspeto de dias de trovoada. O arco-íris deve ter aparecido depois de tirar esta foto.





Ainda choveu mais qualquer coisa. O dia deverá terminar com* 9.7mm* na estação de referência.

O maior acumulado aqui da zona é o da EMA de Elvas com *18.1mm*.

Como sabe bem sentir a atmosfera limpa e ainda mais depois destes últimos dias só com poeirada. *12,8ºC* atuais e 95% hr.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (2 Abr 2021 às 08:04)

Por Cuba o acumulado de ontem ficou nos 17.5mm, bem bom!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (2 Abr 2021 às 10:19)

Bom dia
O dia de ontem rendeu 0 mm e em boa verdade já nem lembro da última vez que choveu.
Relativamente às temperaturas estas continuam acima do normal, e deverão continuar assim pelo menos nesta primeira quinzena.


----------



## StormRic (2 Abr 2021 às 16:38)

Agreste disse:


> abril - secas mil.



Concordo, a perspectiva neste momento é mesmo preocupante. Esperemos por um falhanço total dos modelos...


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Abr 2021 às 11:48)

Há pouco, havia alguma neblina, que felizmente já levantou, pois não é benéfico para a convenção.
Vamos ver se calha alguma trovoada a partir da tarde, a Estremadura espanhola está sob aviso amarelo.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (3 Abr 2021 às 12:00)

Boas,
Céu algo nublado e húmido, e temperaturas ainda normais para a época.
A partir de amanhã nova subida com temperaturas na ordem dos 23 a 24c.
Essa situação durará até dia 7 ou 8 Abril.
Recordo que o normal para esta altura do ano é temperaturas de 19 a 20c no sul.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Abr 2021 às 21:24)

Boa Noite,
Por aqui, depois de uma manhã com muito nevoeiro, o dia foi de céu pouco nublado e ameno. Nada de trovoadas, apenas apareceram uns cumulus. 





Ao final do dia, eram visíveis as bigornas das células que atingiram a região centro. 





*14,8ºC* atuais.


----------



## StormRic (3 Abr 2021 às 21:38)

joralentejano disse:


> Ao final do dia, eram visíveis as bigornas das células que atingiram a região centro.



Bela imagem dos restos da bigorna da célula da Sertã!
Podes dizer qual foi a hora/minuto desta foto?


----------



## joralentejano (3 Abr 2021 às 21:45)

StormRic disse:


> Bela imagem dos restos da bigorna da célula da Sertã!
> Pode dizer qual foi a hora/minuto desta foto?


Obrigado! 
Sim, de acordo com o registo do telemóvel foi tirada ás 19:55h. Segundo o radar, já estava em fase de dissipação, mas ainda tinha um eco intenso.


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Abr 2021 às 21:47)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Por aqui, depois de uma manhã com muito nevoeiro, o dia foi de céu pouco nublado e ameno. Nada de trovoadas, apenas apareceram uns cumulus.
> 
> 
> ...


Boa noite,
Sim, as trovoadas acabaram por não aparecer, creio que também o nevoeiro de manhã não ajudou, também vi bem a bigorna da célula na zona da serta.


----------



## Agreste (4 Abr 2021 às 01:17)

trovoada a caminho.


----------



## StormRic (4 Abr 2021 às 01:49)

Agreste disse:


> trovoada a caminho.



Assim parecia, mas quando a linha de células passou Jerez, antes de chegar a Barrancos, deixou de ter actividade eléctrica, a última descarga foi há uma hora atrás, às 00h39 (legal).





Vinha bem lançada, está a dissipar-se mal chegou à fronteira 








Movimento para Sudoeste, começa a encurvar para SSW.


----------



## Agreste (4 Abr 2021 às 12:18)

pelas 9 da manhã parecia estar a formar-se uma trovoada na zona de Faro... entretanto dissipou-se.

olho ao satelite e as pipocas começam a saltar. Talvez já seja um pouco tarde.


----------



## trovoadas (4 Abr 2021 às 16:23)

Trovoada a norte de Loulé! Vai produzindo uns bons roncos!


----------



## Agreste (4 Abr 2021 às 16:55)

trovoada em Salir-Benafim...

mas pelo cisalhamento... pouco deve durar.
a trovoada arrancou já muito tarde.


----------



## vamm (4 Abr 2021 às 18:40)

Por aqui o dia começou com nevoeiro, tal como ontem, vento fraco que permaneceu durante o dia e céu limpo, apesar de um pouco empoeirado


----------



## vamm (5 Abr 2021 às 18:12)

22ºC, vento fraco e céu nublado a Este e a Sul daqui. Se fosse mais cedo, ainda diria que aparecia aqui uma trovoadinha, mas assim não acredito...


----------



## joralentejano (6 Abr 2021 às 15:10)

Boas,
Dia de céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas e temperatura amena. Manhãs frescas, sendo que nos dois dias anteriores também houve nevoeiro.
Hoje apenas havia alguma neblina. 

Mínima de *6,7ºC*.

*25,1ºC *atuais.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Abr 2021 às 18:08)

Primavera no seu esplendor e pela Serra de S. Mamede as giestas e as xaras (cistus ladanifer) são bem notórias na paisagem. 
Notável no alto da serra, o amarelo das giestas.





E neste caso, o branco das xaras:













Máxima de *25,7ºC*.

Neste momento, céu mais coberto por nuvens altas. Estão *23,7ºC*.


----------



## StormRic (6 Abr 2021 às 18:58)

joralentejano disse:


> o branco das xaras



Que beleza de fotos! 
"xaras" não é o mesmo que "estevas"? 

Xara não é o termo em mirandês para esteva?


----------



## joralentejano (6 Abr 2021 às 19:09)

StormRic disse:


> Que beleza de fotos!
> "xaras" não é o mesmo que "estevas"?
> 
> Xara não é o termo em mirandês para esteva?


Obrigado! 
Das vezes que ouvi falar na espécie por aqui sempre foi pelo nome de "xara". No entanto, sim, é o mesmo que "esteva" de acordo com a informação que está na internet. 
_*"Cistus ladanifer*_ é uma espécie de planta com flores da família Cistaceae.
Os seus nomes comuns são *esteva*, *xara*, *esteva-de-flor-toda-branca*, *esteva-do-ládano*, *esteva-lada*, *esteva-ordinária*, *estevas," *entre outros.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Abr 2021 às 21:17)

StormRic disse:


> Xara não é o termo em mirandês para esteva?


"Xara" é a palavra originária do árabe para "esteva", já "esteva" provém do latim para estopa. O arabismo "xara" também aparece em vários dialetos castelhanos, astur-leoneses e portugueses/galegos, não é só no mirandês.


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Abr 2021 às 22:00)

StormRic disse:


> Que beleza de fotos!
> "xaras" não é o mesmo que "estevas"?
> 
> Xara não é o termo em mirandês para esteva?





joralentejano disse:


> Obrigado!
> Das vezes que ouvi falar na espécie por aqui sempre foi pelo nome de "xara". No entanto, sim, é o mesmo que "esteva" de acordo com a informação que está na internet.
> _*"Cistus ladanifer*_ é uma espécie de planta com flores da família Cistaceae.
> Os seus nomes comuns são *esteva*, *xara*, *esteva-de-flor-toda-branca*, *esteva-do-ládano*, *esteva-lada*, *esteva-ordinária*, *estevas," *entre outros.





"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> "Xara" é a palavra originária do árabe para "esteva", já "esteva" provém do latim para estopa. O arabismo "xara" também aparece em vários dialetos castelhanos, astur-leoneses e portugueses/galegos, não é só no mirandês.


Também sempre ouvi aqui o termo "xara".


----------



## Orion (7 Abr 2021 às 09:33)




----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Abr 2021 às 19:21)

Boa tarde,

Hoje a manhã aqui por Arraiolos, começou algo fresca, mas logo aqueceu, e por volta das 14 horas já se fazia bem sentir o calor.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Abr 2021 às 19:44)

Boas,
Mais um dia quente, mas com nuvens altas e alguns cumulus. A noite foi bastante fresca.
Típico final de dia a a anunciar uma mudança de tempo  Cenário a Sul, há pouco:





Máx: *26,2ºC*
Min: *5,6ºC*

Portalegre sempre a destacar-se das outras temperaturas de madrugada/início da manhã:





Veremos o que os próximos dias reservam, será a típica lotaria das trovoadas.

*19,7ºC *atuais.


----------



## João Pedro (7 Abr 2021 às 21:03)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> "Xara" é a palavra originária do árabe para "esteva", já "esteva" provém do latim para estopa. O arabismo "xara" também aparece em vários dialetos castelhanos, astur-leoneses e portugueses/galegos, não é só no mirandês.


E uma "enxara", sabes o que é?


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Abr 2021 às 22:00)

Para surpresa minha está a chover.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Abr 2021 às 22:38)

João Pedro disse:


> E uma "enxara", sabes o que é?


Uma enxara é um conceito que é sinónimo da minha alcunha aqui do fórum... 
________________
@Davidmpb Sim, parece que se formou por aí uma célula, entre Arronches e Portalegre. Nem estava prevista assim grande instabilidade hoje.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Abr 2021 às 22:57)

Por aqui caíram uns pingos, mas coisa pouca, grande parte dos ecos eram virga. No entanto, o GFS tem mostrado sempre a possibilidade de algo hoje. A linha apenas passou mais a leste do que o que o modelo previa e não se acumulou nada. Apenas do lado de lá da fronteira, em Badajoz, é que a estações acumularam umas décimas. 
Vamos ver os próximos dias. A instabilidade será mais generosa a norte do Tejo, como é evidente devido à orografia, mas aqui mais abaixo também deverá aparecer algo.

Noite amena. *16,5ºC* atuais.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Abr 2021 às 14:22)

Boas,
Nevoeiro matinal e para já, não há muito a relatar em termos de instabilidade, Apenas surgiram uns aguaceiros a Oeste/NO.
Cenário há pouco na freguesia de Mosteiros com algumas nuvens de evolução...





*20,8ºC *atuais.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Abr 2021 às 17:24)

Boa célula a sul de Alcácer do Sal, embora sem registo de descargas elétricas. 




Cenário antes da sua chegada:





Já chove com intensidade, mas aparentemente o grosso deve passar mais a leste.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Abr 2021 às 19:42)

Em Arraiolos, o dia foi marcado pela mudança, o céu parcialmente nublado, durante a manhã, agora já depois das 17 horas, começou a escurecer mais, e parece prometer cair uns pingos a qualquer momento.
As grande ribeiras ainda levam alguma caudal, embora já de forma reduzido, as outras menores uma grande parte delas, já secaram, para as pastagens se manterem, esta chuva, vem em boa hora ainda.


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Abr 2021 às 20:57)

Vão se desenvolvendo algumas células, mas não parece que estejam com muita vontade de vir para esta zona, já vi um ou outro relâmpago para SO.


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Abr 2021 às 22:13)

Agora mesmo , trovoada em ponte de Sor


----------



## joralentejano (8 Abr 2021 às 22:37)

Boa Noite,
Pouco para relatar por aqui em termos de instabilidade. Células a Oeste ou no Norte do distrito e aqui, como quase sempre, ficamos a ver passar.  O céu também esteve pouco fotogénico devido ás nuvens altas, pois mal se viam as células.
Fica o registo de uma célula que estava sobre Marvão ao final da tarde:




E outra mais a Oeste, na zona de Fronteira:





*16,2ºC *atuais.


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Abr 2021 às 23:27)

Relampeja a SW por aqui.


----------



## trovoadas (8 Abr 2021 às 23:53)

Chuva por onde andas?...o Algarve litoral está a secar a grande velocidade e logo a seguir é o interior.
Como dizia o colega @Agreste parece que estamos em Maio mais concretamente na 2a quinzena, ou seja, está cerca de mês e meio de avanço!
Hoje valeu pelo dia húmido e encoberto essencialmente da parte da manhã. À tarde apareceu o sol e esteve abafado. Não vai passar disto no Algarve.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (9 Abr 2021 às 03:14)

A previsão mensal mostra claramente anomalia positiva na precipitação, mas vocês conseguem ver sempre seca e falta de chuva..
Previsão saída hoje para o período de 12 Abril a 12 Maio..
Enfim..


----------



## joralentejano (9 Abr 2021 às 09:12)

Bom dia,
Muita chuva neste momento por Arronches!


----------



## joralentejano (9 Abr 2021 às 11:48)

Desde as 9h que têm caído bons aguaceiros. 
O acumulado na estação de referência segue nos *8.6mm.*


----------



## vamm (9 Abr 2021 às 11:59)

Ontem esteve um dia feio, nublado, mas quente.
Hoje estão 20ºC, vento fraco/nulo e algumas nuvens no céu, nada de especial.


----------



## Thomar (9 Abr 2021 às 13:26)

Miguel96 disse:


> Agora mesmo , trovoada em ponte de Sor



Boas, falei com os meus sogros e confirmo trovoadas e chuva ontem á noite!


----------



## vamm (9 Abr 2021 às 18:45)

Por aqui nada de especial hoje.
Vista para as células de Grândola


----------



## vamm (9 Abr 2021 às 19:47)

Muito lindinha esta bigorna entre Grândola e Alvito


----------



## StormRic (9 Abr 2021 às 20:05)

vamm disse:


> Muito lindinha esta bigorna entre Grândola e Alvito



 fantástica! Cumulonimbus calvus espectacular (início do desenvolvimento da bigorna para se tornar Cb capillatus incus).


----------



## joralentejano (9 Abr 2021 às 23:16)

Boas,
Por aqui, depois daqueles aguaceiros durante a manhã, nunca mais choveu. 
Assim foi o final do dia, com o céu algo ameaçador. Bigornas de células a SW e Oeste visíveis:




Pequena célula a descarregar a Norte de Portalegre:





Têm andado umas células a rondar, mas já se dissiparam. Talvez amanhã chova mais um pouco. Nestas situações já se sabe que não vale a pena confiar muito nos modelos. Até ao momento, apenas choveu quando menos esperava. 

*14,4ºC* atuais.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Abr 2021 às 23:51)

Abril fiascos mil, não passou mais nada do que 2 ou 3 aguaceiros curtos, vamos ver se amanhã temos mais sorte, mas sempre com as expectativas moderadas.


----------



## vamm (10 Abr 2021 às 12:50)

19ºC e de céu quase limpo passámos a muitooo nublado. Aqui está a pipoca de eco laranja/amarelo que está a passar agora aqui perto, o vento aumentou de intensidade e notam-se as cordas de água


----------



## vamm (10 Abr 2021 às 12:55)




----------



## vamm (10 Abr 2021 às 13:32)

Aguaceiro forte neste momento, vindo desta célula de eco amarelo/laranja que aparecia a chegar no radar


----------



## joralentejano (10 Abr 2021 às 13:47)

Boas,
Final de manhã com aguaceiros moderados, acumulado de* 1.8mm* na estação de referência até ao momento. Assim que o sol aparece seca logo tudo.
Antes da chegada de um aguaceiro:





Agora mesmo para SSW:


----------



## joralentejano (10 Abr 2021 às 14:08)

Trovões audíveis de uma célula a norte de aqui. Céu medonho


----------



## joralentejano (10 Abr 2021 às 14:23)

Continua a meter respeito, deve estar agreste entre Arronches e Portalegre! Trovões constantes.


----------



## LMMS (10 Abr 2021 às 14:32)

Está a cair uma bátega daquelas em Serpa!


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Abr 2021 às 14:33)

Já trovejou por aqui, pequenas células que formam e dissipam... Nada de mais por agora fora alguma chuva moderada.


----------



## RedeMeteo (10 Abr 2021 às 14:40)

Precipitação acumulada na Rede Meteo Alentejo até as 14h40


----------



## vamm (10 Abr 2021 às 14:50)




----------



## AnDré (10 Abr 2021 às 14:55)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Precipitação acumulada na Rede Meteo Alentejo até as 14h40



Na webcam de Alter do Chão vê-se chover com muita intensidade:

http://www.meteoalentejo.pt/webcam-alter-do-chao-2021/


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Abr 2021 às 15:01)

Belo trovão agora por aqui.


----------



## trovoadas (10 Abr 2021 às 15:17)

Aqui destaque apenas para o vento de sudoeste que se intensificou a seguir ao almoço. Vento moderado com uma outra rajada mais forte e chato! Pelo meio dia escureceu um pouco caiu um aguaceiro que mal molhou o chão e logo de seguida abriu com bons períodos de sol. 
34 dias sem precipitação relevante por aqui! Agora, possibilidade apenas para Quinta e Sexta que vem...


----------



## StormRic (10 Abr 2021 às 15:36)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Precipitação acumulada na Rede Meteo Alentejo até as 14h40



 uma rede de estações cada vez mais fundamental numa região que bem precisa! 




vamm disse:


>



 caso de investigação...
Se essa observação tem a hora correcta e for a hora legal, a célula deve ser esta:


----------



## joralentejano (10 Abr 2021 às 15:44)

Mais um registo dessa funnel cloud em Alcácer do Sal hoje de manhã (foto de João Almeida):


----------



## StormRic (10 Abr 2021 às 15:48)

joralentejano disse:


> Mais um registo dessa funnel cloud em Alcácer do Sal hoje de manhã (foto de João Almeida):



Consegues saber qual foi a hora/minuto desta observação? Nas fotos do Nuno (@windchill) é visível que não chega ao solo, mas nesta tenho dúvidas, o cone parece-me bastante robusto.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Abr 2021 às 15:54)

StormRic disse:


> Consegues saber qual foi a hora/minuto desta observação? Nas fotos do Nuno (@windchill) é visível que não chega ao solo, mas nesta tenho dúvidas, o cone parece-me bastante robusto.


Esta foto foi publicada numa publicação do MeteoAlentejo ás 11:45h com a descrição "há poucos minutos em Alcácer do Sal".
Na imagem de radar que colocaste aqui das 11:35h (10:35h UTC) a célula já estava mais enfraquecida. Por sinal, vi o radar minutos antes e a célula estava mais a sul de Alcácer com eco laranja e provavelmente foi nessa altura que esta foto foi tirada.


----------



## StormRic (10 Abr 2021 às 16:03)

joralentejano disse:


> Esta foto foi publicada numa publicação do MeteoAlentejo ás 11:45h com a descrição "há poucos minutos em Alcácer do Sal".
> Na imagem de radar que colocaste aqui das 11:35h (10:35h UTC) a célula já estava mais enfraquecida. Por sinal, vi o radar minutos antes e a célula estava mais a sul de Alcácer com eco laranja e provavelmente foi nessa altura que esta foto foi tirada.



 obrigado! Sim, reparei no eco mais intenso antes mas a maior intensidade da precipitação pode não coincidir com o momento do movimento vertical mais forte, mas o avistamento pode ser antes. As fotos do Nuno parecem-me bem precisas, julgo que foram tiradas na A2


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Abr 2021 às 17:05)

Tem sido uma tarde com alguns aguaceiros e trovoada mas nada de especial.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Abr 2021 às 17:46)

Instabilidade a aumentar no Alto Alentejo, com precipitação mais generalizada. Há pouco ouviram-se mais uns trovões, apesar da célula ter passado novamente a norte.

Chove moderado há algum tempo, vai regando as searas e as hortas que bem precisam senão as plantações não se desenvolvem como deve de ser.

*4.3mm*


----------



## joralentejano (10 Abr 2021 às 18:14)

*69.3mm* na estação MeteoAlentejo em Alter do Chão.  Ecos fortes persistentes naquela zona.


----------



## RedeMeteo (10 Abr 2021 às 18:22)

Impressionante chuva acumulada em Alter do Chão 
http://www.meteoalentejo.pt/dados-em-tempo-real-alter-do-chao/


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Abr 2021 às 18:34)

joralentejano disse:


> *69.3mm* na estação MeteoAlentejo em Alter do Chão.  Ecos fortes persistentes naquela zona.





RedeMeteo disse:


> Impressionante chuva acumulada em Alter do Chão
> http://www.meteoalentejo.pt/dados-em-tempo-real-alter-do-chao/


Tem estado com trovoada, os trovões ouvem-se daqui.
Quase nos 75mm.
Por aqui vai chovendo bem, água ótima para os terrenos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Abr 2021 às 19:22)

Passou um aguaceiro forte mas muito curto por aqui, já lavou as folhas das couves.


----------



## talingas (10 Abr 2021 às 20:03)

Por aqui vai chovendo persistentemente entre fraco a moderado já há umas boas 2 horas...  22mm acumulados. Impressionante Alter do Chão!


----------



## joralentejano (10 Abr 2021 às 20:30)

*82.8mm* em Alter do Chão até ao momento.
Alguns efeitos:

Por aqui acabou de cair uma valente chuvada, mas já abrandou. Tem-se mantido moderado e chove há 2/3 horas praticamente, mas sem disparates. Excelente para os solos!


----------



## joralentejano (10 Abr 2021 às 21:36)

A precipitação já cessou. O acumulado na estação de referência é de *15.7mm*. Ótima rega! 

O acumulado mensal segue nos *34.8mm*. 

Outros acumulados diários, com as discrepâncias típicas destas situações.

Portalegre: *19.6mm* (até ás 20h)
Portalegre (MeteoAlentejo):* 22.8mm*
Netatmo: *7.6mm*
Elvas: *5mm*
Campo Maior: *5.8mm*

Ambiente de frescura pós-chuva que sabe mesmo bem.  *13,3ºC *atuais.


----------



## windchill (10 Abr 2021 às 21:55)

A minha foto da nuvem funil, nas noticias da TVI 

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=4052913934731327&id=100000382819984


----------



## StormRic (10 Abr 2021 às 22:47)

joralentejano disse:


> *82.8mm* em Alter do Chão até ao momento



A estação de Alter do Chão teve duas interrupções do registo online. A primeira antes do início da precipitação hoje, que não afecta a análise do período gravoso, e uma segunda interrupção que oculta o início do período de precipitação mais intensa.
Analisando a tabela de registo da estação, observa-se que depois de um primeiro conjunto de aguaceiros, entre as *13:34 utc e as 14:19*, que acumulou cerca de *11,9 mm* (em menos de *45 minutos*, portanto), não há registo online a partir das* 14:39 utc*.

Quando o registo online é retomado, 2 horas e 15 minutos depois, às *16:54 utc*, o acumulado teve um aumento de *38,1 mm*. Supondo que este valor fosse distribuído linearmente por aquele período de *135 minutos*, corresponderia a uma intensidade média de cerca 0,28 mm/min ou 2,8 mm/10 minutos ou *16,9 mm/h*. Este valor ainda podia ser suportado pelos sistemas de escoamento, se tivesse ocorrido desta hipotética forma regular.

Mas o mais cedo, que se pode deduzir das imagens de radar, que a precipitação tenha retomado, a seguir ao momento de início da falha de registo, é pelas *15h25 utc*, aproximadamente.
Assim, aqueles *38,1 mm* terão sido acumulados em apenas cerca de *90 minutos*, concluindo-se que a intensidade média terá sido pelo menos de *25 mm/h*, durante *1 hora e 30 minutos*.
Os problemas começaram, portanto, *antes das 17 utc*.

Em cima destas duas acumulações (*11,9 mm em 45 minutos e 38,1 mm em 90 minutos*) veio então o registo mais fidedigno:

*12,2 mm em 10 minutos*, inseridos em *17,5 mm em 15 minutos*, por sua vez incluídos em *20,3 mm em 20 minutos. *Resumindo, intensidade horária entre *60 e 72 mm/h*, durante *vinte minutos*.
A precipitação intensa terminou às *17:29 utc* ou pouco antes. O acumulado desde as 15h25, resultado da passagem contínua de várias células com ecos amarelos/laranja, e não apenas de uma só célula violenta, ou seja praticamente *duas horas*, terá sido então cerca de* 61 mm*, pelo menos.

*61 mm em 2 horas*: se houvesse aviso para isto seria, obviamente, vermelho. Mas estas são situações tão pontuais nas áreas tão extensas de cada distrito que não podem ser contempladas todas as vezes que são emitidos avisos em situações de eventos convectivos.











A primeira linha de células está logo a sul do Crato:





Início da segunda fase da precipitação:





Uma das células mais intensas da segunda fase:





Momento da intensidade máxima (12,2 mm/10 min):


----------



## joralentejano (10 Abr 2021 às 23:26)

StormRic disse:


> A estação de Alter do Chão teve duas interrupções do registo online. A primeira antes do início da precipitação hoje, que não afecta a análise do período gravoso, e uma segunda interrupção que oculta o início do período de precipitação mais intensa.
> Analisando a tabela de registo da estação, observa-se que depois de um primeiro conjunto de aguaceiros, entre as *13:34 utc e as 14:19*, que acumulou cerca de *11,9 mm* (em menos de *45 minutos*, portanto), não há registo online a partir das* 14:39 utc*.
> 
> Quando o registo online é retomado, 2 horas e 15 minutos depois, às *16:54 utc*, o acumulado teve um aumento de *38,1 mm*. Supondo que este valor fosse distribuído linearmente por aquele período de *135 minutos*, corresponderia a uma intensidade média de cerca 0,28 mm/min ou 2,8 mm/10 minutos ou *16,9 mm/h*. Este valor ainda podia ser suportado pelos sistemas de escoamento, se tivesse ocorrido desta hipotética forma regular.
> ...


Excelente análise! 
Sim, a estação esteve offline durante um certo período. Na primeira fase de precipitação o eco destacava-se e quando fui ver os dados de precipitação, apenas permaneciam os 12mm dos aguaceiros ocorridos ao início da tarde.
As células estavam mesmo coladas àquela zona e a sul da localidade ainda deve ter chovido mais porque era aí que estava a "fábrica".  Mesmo depois de abrandar na estação, permanecia um eco amarelo nesse local que apenas desapareceu após a chegada de outras células de oeste.
Isto é só um exemplo de como estas situações são bastante localizadas e têm enorme potencial para gerar acumulados deste calibre, apenas não atingem locais onde existem estações, muitas das vezes. É por isso que não acho aqueles valores atingidos na famosa estação do Algarve em novembro e fevereiro, errados. O radar sempre mostrou fortes ecos sobre o local onde a mesma está instalada.


----------



## RedeMeteo (11 Abr 2021 às 01:12)

A estação teve essa quebra porque a luz foi abaixo mas o acumulado foi recuperado assim que se voltou a ligar


----------



## RedeMeteo (11 Abr 2021 às 01:16)




----------



## joralentejano (11 Abr 2021 às 02:19)

Apesar do radar não mostrar nada de relevante por aqui, devido à ausência do de Coruche, tem estado a chover com bastante intensidade.


----------



## fcapelas (11 Abr 2021 às 09:24)

Terrugem , Elvas 42ltr
E o mês de Abril la fez as pazes com a agricultura....


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Abr 2021 às 14:30)

Estes foram os acumulados do evento de instabilidade dos últimos dias, na região Sul, na rede IPMA:
- Mora: 13,2 mm
- Benavila: 16,2 mm
- Portalegre: 31,2 mm
- Elvas: 21,3 mm
- Estremoz: 20,3 mm
- Zebreira: 55,5 mm
- Évora: 15,2 mm
- Pegões: 10,0 mm
- Alcácer do Sal: 9,2 mm
- Viana do Alentejo: 11,2 mm
- Oriola: 15,2 mm
- Beja: 9,7 mm
- Alvalade: 4,1 mm
- Vale Formoso: 2,2 mm
- Sines: 2,9 mm
- Zambujeira: 6,0 mm
- São Teotónio: 8,0 mm
- Aljezur: 3,9 mmm
- Monchique: 19,4 mm
- Sagres: 2,0 mm
- Alvor: 1,7 mm
- Praia da Rocha: 2,2 mm
- Faro: 0,7 mm
- Olhão: 0,2 mm
- Martinlongo: 0,1 mm
- Castro Marim: 0,9 mm


----------



## StormRic (11 Abr 2021 às 14:37)

RedeMeteo disse:


>




Assim se vê a importância desta rede, numa tão grande área do país e tão mal servida de estações "oficiais":








"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Estes foram os acumulados do evento de instabilidade dos últimos dias, na região Sul, na rede IPMA



Bom trabalho! O Algarve a ser massacrado por uma primavera muito seca. E quanto mais tarde vier alguma mitigação desta situação, pior será para a agricultura.


----------



## StormRic (11 Abr 2021 às 14:46)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Zebreira: 55,5 mm



Zebreira é Região Interior Centro . O contraste de acumulados mostra bem como desta vez a Beira Interior teve acumulados bem generosos.


----------



## StormRic (11 Abr 2021 às 14:52)

fcapelas disse:


> Terrugem , Elvas 42ltr
> E o mês de Abril la fez as pazes com a agricultura....



Sem dúvida que é um bom valor para Abril nessa região.
Estação privada? Os 42 mm são destes três dias até hoje?


----------



## Agreste (11 Abr 2021 às 15:43)

o sinal para o resto do mês é bastante fraco. Não deve chover em nenhum dos restantes dias de abril no algarve.
a seca que já se instalou tenderá a agravar-se.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (11 Abr 2021 às 16:14)

Agreste disse:


> o sinal para o resto do mês é bastante fraco. Não deve chover em nenhum dos restantes dias de abril no algarve.
> a seca que já se instalou tenderá a agravar-se.


Não entendo, os modelos dizem o oposto, porquê tanta negatividade???


----------



## fcapelas (11 Abr 2021 às 17:20)

StormRic disse:


> Sem dúvida que é um bom valor para Abril nessa região.
> Estação privada? Os 42 mm são destes três dias até hoje?


É um pluviómetro q tenho no monte, foram 40 desta noite....


----------



## trovoadas (11 Abr 2021 às 17:38)

Meninodasnuvens disse:


> Não entendo, os modelos dizem o oposto, porquê tanta negatividade???


As hipóteses de precipitação no Algarve são só para sexta/sábado e já foram melhores! Estamos a falar do Algarve e não de Portugal continental. Não sei que modelos andam a consultar... com chuva acima da média e nada de seca quando estamos com 35 dias sem precipitação significativa.
Neste momento menos mal pois já choveu qualquer coisa no Alentejo. No Algarve não precisa... queremos é esplanadas e praia!


----------



## Agreste (11 Abr 2021 às 18:10)

o que os modelos mostram são trovoadas fracas... que não têm qualquer importância.
circulação completamente desordenada e a passar a norte dos açores.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Abr 2021 às 18:35)

trovoadas disse:


> As hipóteses de precipitação no Algarve são só para sexta/sábado e já foram melhores!


Não propriamente... Na última saída, os dois principais modelos até convergiram, digamos assim, ao nível da precipitação. Aqueles 100 a 200 mm previstos ontem no ECMWF eram claramente um devaneio, já que estavam muito acima não só da média do ensemble como também do máximo do IFS.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Abr 2021 às 21:05)

Boas,
Ainda choveu mais qualquer durante a madrugada, tal como referido no meu último post. Manhã com céu muito nublado e tarde com apenas algumas nuvens e temperatura agradável.





*3.3mm *acumulados hoje na estação de referência.

*13,7ºC* atuais.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Abr 2021 às 23:10)

Boa Noite,
Têm caído alguns pingos desde o final da tarde, mas nem tem dado para molhar o chão. O destaque de hoje vai para o facto da mínima ter sido bem fresca. 

Máx: *22,2ºC*
Min:* 4,5ºC*

Tatual: *13,8ºC*


----------



## StormRic (13 Abr 2021 às 19:55)

A Região Sul ainda teve alguns acumulados fracos na zona mais a norte.

Agora em aproximação ao litoral oeste do Baixo Alentejo, uma mancha de radar que pode significar mais alguma precipitação fraca.
Nada para o Algarve. ainda por agora.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (13 Abr 2021 às 23:55)

Boas, hoje nada de chuva por aqui..
Será que amanhã teremos algo de jeito por estas bandas?
Os modelos estão muito instáveis, sendo que assim teremos que esperar para ver.
Depois poderemos ter mais uma cut off para o outro fim de semana...
Calor ainda nada a vista!


----------



## StormRic (14 Abr 2021 às 02:13)

Células com ecos amarelos em trajectória que pode levá-las a passar por Alcácer do Sal / Grândola, se não se dissiparem entretanto.
E a Sudoeste, ainda longe, a promessa para hoje no Sul / Algarve.







EDIÇÃO: continua com bom aspecto.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (14 Abr 2021 às 10:06)

Bom dia, veremos o que reserva os dias de hoje e amanhã, com os modelos bastante divergentes no que toca a precipitação, sendo que o ecm é claramente o mais optimista para aqui.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Abr 2021 às 13:34)

As primeiras chuvas deverão começar a chegar ao Algarve a partir das próximas horas, vendo pelo radar e pelas imagens de satélite.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Abr 2021 às 13:37)

Boas,
Vai chovendo moderado por aqui há algum tempo. *6.1mm* acumulados.

Começam a surgir as primeiras células mais intensas a Sul/SE, vamos ver o que reserva o dia.

*15,5ºC *atuais.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Abr 2021 às 13:44)

Aqui ainda nem para 0.2mm deu, pelo radar nota-se que se dissipa tudo antes de chegar cá. Vamos ver o que reserva a tarde.


----------



## Agreste (14 Abr 2021 às 13:58)

retirem os avisos para o algarve... não vai sequer chover.


----------



## StormRic (14 Abr 2021 às 14:14)

Agreste disse:


> retirem os avisos para o algarve... não vai sequer chover.



A "não chuva" já começou! Fortíssima!


----------



## Tonton (14 Abr 2021 às 14:37)

Agreste disse:


> retirem os avisos para o algarve... não vai sequer chover.



Vê-se chuva em várias Beachcams do Barlavento, por exemplo, Alvor:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Abr 2021 às 14:39)

Agreste disse:


> retirem os avisos para o algarve... não vai sequer chover.


Tem calma, o evento ainda agora começou!


----------



## vamm (14 Abr 2021 às 14:52)

A N de Grândola, células brutais há coisa de 1h. Ninguém por perto?


----------



## joralentejano (14 Abr 2021 às 15:41)

Praticamente 10mm na estação MeteoAlentejo de Alcácer do Sal, na última hora. 
Célula com eco roxo estacionária a Sudeste da localidade, é pena a webcam não estar a funcionar porque penso estar virada mais ou menos para esse quadrante. 

Por Arronches parou de chover e o acumulado segue nos *7.7mm*. Nada mau e mais do que esperava para agora. Veremos as próximas horas!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Abr 2021 às 15:55)

Entretanto estão a surgir células a sudoeste do Algarve. Ainda estão longe da costa, mas tendo em conta o movimento da depressão as células deverão ir em direção à costa algarvia. Isto por acaso era o que alguns modelos, como o ECMWF, previam, mais ou menos - não seria propriamente a depressão que iria atingir a costa, mas sim as células que surgiriam no flanco da depressão.


----------



## vamm (14 Abr 2021 às 15:57)

Por aqui já chove bem, entre fraco e moderado


----------



## trovoadas (14 Abr 2021 às 15:59)

Tomara chova algo! Estou a preparar a terra neste preciso momento debaixo de aguaceiros fracos e a terra está dura que nem um pau! (Perdoem a expressão)


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (14 Abr 2021 às 16:45)

Neste momento com o movimento das células a ser de leste para oeste devido a posição da cut off, apenas regiões do Alentejo deverá ver algo.
Depois temos o Barlavento que deverá ver também algo.
Mais uma vez o Litoral algarvio sobretudo a ficar a ver navios.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (14 Abr 2021 às 16:53)

Na run das 12h para este evento o GFS arrasou por completo a precipitação aqui para o Algarve. Sobrou um grãozinho...


----------



## trovoadas (14 Abr 2021 às 18:13)

Vai chovendo fraco pelo interior pelo menos aqui perto de São Brás de Alportel!

No geral não espero nada de especial. Talvez as serras tenham pelo menos uma rega...Olhando a modelos ainda não é desta pelo que continua a Primavera seca. Vamos ver as contas deste evento e depois os próximos...


----------



## LMMS (14 Abr 2021 às 18:54)

Infelizmente ela está a cair mais onde não é preciso!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (14 Abr 2021 às 19:14)

Apanhei chuva intensa numa pequena zona perto de Boliqueime, e em Faro nada de chuva...


----------



## Agreste (14 Abr 2021 às 19:39)

não há quaisquer condições para chover... é apenas pó que vai sujar tudo outra vez.

fica aqui a dança da chuva...

Jerusalema ikhaya lami
Ngilondoloze
Uhambe nami
Zungangishiyi lana

Ndawo yami ayikho lana
Mbuso wami awukho lana
Ngilondoloze
Zuhambe nami

Ngilondoloze ngilondoloze ngilondoloze
Zungangishiyi lana

Ngilondoloze ngilondoloze ngilondoloze
Zungangishiyi lana


----------



## comentador (14 Abr 2021 às 20:58)

Boa noite,

Dia de céu muito nublado, temperatura amena e apenas umas pingas fracas, até agora. Será que vem chuva? Os solos estão a perder a humidade e a vegetação a completar o ciclo rapidamente, o que significa, pouca palha nos cereais, poucos fenos e menos pastagens.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (14 Abr 2021 às 21:04)

Agreste disse:


> não há quaisquer condições para chover... é apenas pó que vai sujar tudo outra vez.
> 
> fica aqui a dança da chuva...
> 
> ...



Agora pegas no tlm, na função gravador de voz, e cantas essa letra, colocas no YouTube e aqui no meteopt...


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Abr 2021 às 21:10)

Boa noite,

Em Arraiolos, começou a cair uns agauceiros fracos, por volta das 11 horas, que depois da hora de almoço se intensificou dando lugar a aguaceiros moderados até por volta das 17 horas, fiz a viagem até Coruche sempre com os limpa vidros a funcionar.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Abr 2021 às 21:38)

Exceto aquele período de chuva ao início da tarde, tem estado fraco por aqui. Há pouco eram visíveis alguns clarões para Oeste e também para SE de uma célula que tem estado próxima de Mérida. 

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro forte repentino, mas de curta duração.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Abr 2021 às 21:49)

joralentejano disse:


> Exceto aquele período de chuva ao início da tarde, tem estado fraco por aqui. Há pouco eram visíveis alguns clarões para Oeste e também para SE de uma célula que tem estado próxima de Mérida.
> 
> Acabou de cair um aguaceiro forte repentino, mas de curta duração.


Aqui foi fraco, pouco choveu, a ver se amanhã é melhor.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Abr 2021 às 22:28)

Trovoada


----------



## joralentejano (14 Abr 2021 às 22:31)

Trovoada por aqui e chove muito.


----------



## trovoadas (14 Abr 2021 às 22:33)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Agora pegas no tlm, na função gravador de voz, e cantas essa letra, colocas no YouTube e aqui no meteopt...


Resultou! Chove bem por Loulé!


----------



## joralentejano (14 Abr 2021 às 22:42)

Bem, que chuvada!  O radar mostra células mais intensas a norte e aqui há ecos azuis apenas. 
Situações mais localizadas, a estação de referência nem está a acumular neste momento.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Abr 2021 às 22:44)

Boas, trovoada por aqui a Sul e SW. Nada de chuva, muito pouca coisa, durante todo o dia.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Abr 2021 às 22:50)

trovoadas disse:


> Resultou! Chove bem por Loulé!



Também em Loulé, não precisa de cantar muito, qualquer nuvem pinga. 

Em Tôr, já leva 14.5 mm acumulados.


----------



## trovoadas (14 Abr 2021 às 23:15)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Também em Loulé, não precisa de cantar muito, qualquer nuvem pinga.
> 
> Em Tôr, já leva 14.5 mm acumulados.


É mesmo uma situação isolada...já por volta das 6 da tarde choveu bem por aqui! Dava para ver pelas bermas da estrada onde a água chegou. A essa hora estava por São Brás e acho que nem a 1mm chegou. Agora, analisando o radar também só chove nesta zona. Para aí 0.1% do Algarve com chuva neste momento!


----------



## joralentejano (14 Abr 2021 às 23:28)

trovoadas disse:


> É mesmo uma situação isolada...já por volta das 6 da tarde choveu bem por aqui! Dava para ver pelas bermas da estrada onde a água chegou. A essa hora estava por São Brás e acho que nem a 1mm chegou. Agora, analisando o radar também só chove nesta zona. Para aí 0.1% do Algarve com chuva neste momento!


Parece haver uma pequena linha de instabilidade de Norte para Sul à longitude de Olhão e São Brás neste momento, e também têm estado a aparecer ecos de precipitação mais a leste. Sempre é melhor que nada, já se sabe que estas situações são sempre mal distribuídas. 
Exemplo disso é o que tem estado a acontecer por aqui. Por Arronches chove com muita intensidade há algum tempo e em Portalegre, só agora é que chegou precipitação, segundo as estações.  
_______________
Como sempre a estação do Recanto atualiza ás 23h porque está com a hora espanhola. Desde essa hora, o acumulado segue nos *2.3mm*.

A juntar aos 8.9mm que tinha antes disso, segue com *11.2mm.* 

Aqui tem estado a chover mais, bela rega.


----------



## trovoadas (14 Abr 2021 às 23:42)

joralentejano disse:


> Parece haver uma pequena linha de instabilidade de Norte para Sul à longitude de Olhão e São Brás neste momento, e também têm estado a aparecer ecos de precipitação mais a leste. Sempre é melhor que nada, já se sabe que estas situações são sempre mal distribuídas.
> Exemplo disso é o que tem estado a acontecer por aqui. Por Arronches chove com muita intensidade há algum tempo e em Portalegre, só agora é que chegou precipitação, segundo as estações.
> _______________
> Como sempre a estação do Recanto atualiza ás 23h porque está com a hora espanhola. Desde essa hora, o acumulado segue nos *2.3mm*.
> ...


O Alto Alentejo é o grande beneficiado este ano hidrológico! Tem levado sempre qualquer coisa! Basta ver o estado das barragens, praticamente tudo no pleno! (Bom também teve a ajuda do ano hidrológico passado)
A análise que faço é que até Évora, atualmente, é o limite até onde se consegue recuperar alguma coisa. Daí para baixo está difícil! Melhor este ano, sem dúvida, mas longe da recuperação!


----------



## joralentejano (15 Abr 2021 às 00:52)

trovoadas disse:


> O Alto Alentejo é o grande beneficiado este ano hidrológico! Tem levado sempre qualquer coisa! Basta ver o estado das barragens, praticamente tudo no pleno! (Bom também teve a ajuda do ano hidrológico passado)
> A análise que faço é que até Évora, atualmente, é o limite até onde se consegue recuperar alguma coisa. Daí para baixo está difícil! Melhor este ano, sem dúvida, mas longe da recuperação!


Sim, sem dúvida que temos tido um bom ano hidrológico por aqui, principalmente se compararmos com os anteriores. Praticamente todos os meses acima ou dentro da média, exceto março que este ano foi o falhanço total. Nunca pensei que fosse tão mau, muito sinceramente. Para além de pouco ter chovido e das temperaturas terem estado acima da média grande parte dos dias, houve imenso vento seco, o que agravou ainda mais a situação. Se não tivesse sido o vento, a água no solo, mesmo com as temperaturas altas e a pouca precipitação, sempre seria mais elevada.
Sim, também acho que a situação da zona de Évora para sul está mais difícil de recuperar, mas tal como dizes, este ano houve alguma recuperação. Pelo menos as barragens sempre estão melhor e certamente que os nascentes também, aquilo que se deve fazer agora é poupar o máximo de água possível, mas deve ser mais do mesmo. 
_______________
Por aqui a chuva tem estado a abrandar, mas continua a cair de forma fraca a moderada.
Ainda esteve um bom período a cair com muita intensidade.


----------



## StormRic (15 Abr 2021 às 04:13)

Incrível, é mesmo provocatório, foi só no aeroporto, nem um pingo no centro da cidade? 












Outros valores pontuais pela Região Sul:





















Na verdade, duas horas antes já tinha chovido bem por Faro mesmo


----------



## trovoadas (15 Abr 2021 às 08:55)

Maior parte do Algarve e Baixo Alentejo a 0's!
O que choveu foi extremamente localizado como foi o caso aqui de Loulé e arredores.
Nem sei quando vai chover agora...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (15 Abr 2021 às 10:22)

A zeros porque não tem estações EMA, mas Alcoutim tem cerca de 15 mm acumulados, Faro cerca de 8 mm.. É em outros locais tb.. Choveu algo.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Abr 2021 às 11:04)

Depois do fiasco de ontem no Algarve e no Baixo Alentejo, será que é hoje que as duas regiões serão beneficiadas?


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Abr 2021 às 11:25)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Depois do fiasco de ontem no Algarve e no Baixo Alentejo, será que é hoje que as duas regiões serão beneficiadas?


A tendência é o núcleo deslocar-se para sul/sudoeste. O que chover deverá surgir já em terra.


----------



## trovoadas (15 Abr 2021 às 11:39)

Fiasco é o normal por aqui! Expetativas baixas para o resto do dia...

Segue parcialmente nublado com boas abertas. O sol pica na pele!
Estou por Alte no coração do barrocal e por aqui praticamente não choveu. Está tudo seco e não tarda os cursos de água deixam de correr. É só subir um pouco a temperatura!


----------



## trovoadas (15 Abr 2021 às 11:40)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> A zeros porque não tem estações EMA, mas Alcoutim tem cerca de 15 mm acumulados, Faro cerca de 8 mm.. É em outros locais tb.. Choveu algo.


Vá que Odeleite subiu 1mm


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Abr 2021 às 12:24)

Por aqui, tive 1 mm, mas espero mais um na próxima noite/madrugada.


----------



## trovoadas (15 Abr 2021 às 14:18)

Bem da voltinha que fiz pelo interior Algarvio expresso aqui a minha preocupação com o nível de secura verificado. Neste momento não há perspectivas de melhora. Vamos ver o final do mês e depois Maio. Seja como for já vem tarde. 
Hoje está a dar em nada! Já são 39 dias sem precipitação significativa na maioria dos locais de Beja para baixo.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Abr 2021 às 14:34)

Boa Tarde,
Madrugada de chuva fraca a moderada, mas praticamente sem interrupções. Apenas a partir do meio da manhã começou a cessar, mas por vezes caem uns aguaceiros fracos. 
*10.6mm* acumulados hoje na estação de referência. Ontem acumulou *13.8mm*.
*24.4mm* no total, dentro dos valores previstos por grande parte dos modelos.

Abril já está na média ou até mesmo ligeiramente acima. *62.5mm* mensais nesta estação. Bem bom! 
Tudo bem regado.


----------



## GoN_dC (15 Abr 2021 às 15:58)

Já que não se vê chuva, ao menos que se vejam umas boas células.
(Direção Monchique - Aljezur) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu ELE-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (15 Abr 2021 às 16:13)

GoN_dC disse:


> Já que não se vê chuva, ao menos que se vejam umas boas células.
> (Direção Monchique - Aljezur)



Muita trovoada nessas células também. São células com ecos relativamente reduzidos em extensão mas bastante intensos, algumas chegaram ao vermelho.

A primeira DEA ocorreu pelas *13:15 utc*, a mais intensa foi esta às *14:25, 195 kA* !






O movimento geral é para *SW *mas as células além de terem vida curta na fase mais intensa também aparecem erraticamente sem haver uma organização bem definida.
Nesta altura estão já perto de Portimão/Lagos:


----------



## vamm (15 Abr 2021 às 16:23)

Muitas nuvens com bom aspeto, mas nem pinguinha 
21ºC, belo dia de "primaverão"


----------



## StormRic (15 Abr 2021 às 16:24)

A Região Sul tem a maior cobertura nebulosa, como evidencia esta imagem captada pelo satélite Aqua cerca das 13:11 utc. Nessa altura iniciavam-se as trovoadas no Sudoeste Alentejano e movendo-se para o Barlavento:


----------



## StormRic (15 Abr 2021 às 16:45)

vamm disse:


> Muitas nuvens com bom aspeto, mas nem pinguinha
> 21ºC, belo dia de "primaverão"



  

Mais uma célula a atingir eco vermelho/roxo e com bastante trovoada. Duram é relativamente pouco, não conseguem alcançar a costa.


----------



## vamm (15 Abr 2021 às 16:58)

A Oeste





E aqui por cima começaram agora a cair umas pingas grossas e algum vento


----------



## vamm (15 Abr 2021 às 17:49)

A célula em Ourique rodou para sul e estava mesmo escuro para lá.

Cheguei agora a Panóias (Ourique) e está a cair um aguaceiro forte, que a conduzir mal se via a estrada


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Abr 2021 às 17:53)

Até agora, está como o modelo Arome/Harmonie previa, depois a instabilidade irá afectar o interior do Sotavento algarvio mais junto à fronteira. 

Aljezur registou 16.9 mm e Fóia 11.1 mm, entre as 15h e as 16h.

Esta estação em Marmelete leva 37.3 mm acumulados https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IMARME4


----------



## vamm (15 Abr 2021 às 19:07)

Muita trovoada em Panóias, agora mais a N


----------



## Prof BioGeo (15 Abr 2021 às 21:59)

Aspeto de uma pequena célula que passou por Moura cerca das 19h de hoje (mais ou menos à mesma hora a que o Primeiro Ministro anunciava que Moura era um dos 4 concelhos que iam recuar no desconfinamento ... até os céus se revoltaram!)
Deixou bastante chuva e dois ou três trovões.


----------



## frederico (15 Abr 2021 às 23:11)

Celula no Sotavento perto do Guadiana, Chuva e trovoes em Cacela mas nada de especial.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Abr 2021 às 23:18)

Chove fraco, já molhou a rua.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Abr 2021 às 13:27)

Boas,
Manhã de céu limpo, apenas havia nuvens no horizonte a Norte e Nordeste.






Ao final da manhã, já havia desenvolvimentos sobre a Serra:





Está assim agora para Leste:





*19,8ºC* atuais.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Abr 2021 às 13:56)

Já choveu qualquer coisa fraca por aqui, mas nada de mais.  Nem acumulou, e mal molhou o chão. Hoje é dia da Serra gerar algumas células, vamos ver... A falta do radar de Coruche nota-se perfeitamente nestas situações.


----------



## Dias Miguel (16 Abr 2021 às 14:07)

Em Esperança chovia alguma coisa e no caminho entre Esperança e Arronches, houve aguaceiros generosos.
A tarde promete alguma animação na região, pois é claro o evoluir da nebulosidade mesmo por cima da Serra de S. Mamede.


----------



## vamm (16 Abr 2021 às 14:59)

Não havia nada de especial no ar, mas começaram a aparecer umas nuvenzinhas.

Célula perto de Santiago do Cacém


----------



## joralentejano (16 Abr 2021 às 15:08)

Houve granizo entre Arronches e Portalegre e aqui ainda ouvi alguns trovões. Célula mais enfraquecida agora a passar a oeste e vão caindo uns pingos neste momento.

Normalmente a serra produz uma célula e no resto do dia já não há mais nada , mas vislumbram-se novas formações para Nordeste, até pode ser que apareça mais qualquer coisa.

Pequena descida da temperatura. *18,3ºC* atuais.


----------



## StormRic (16 Abr 2021 às 15:30)

O movimento geral é Norte-Sul e é difícil prever onde vão aparecer novos ecos.
Estão aliás bastante isolados, a lotaria hoje pode ser frustrante para muitos.
Algumas das células da Região Sul nascem a norte do Tejo, como acontece com o aglomerado que veio de Proença-a-Nova.
Outras insistem em locais típicos, como Portalegre e Loulé.
















Sobre Portimão agora, uma forte que nasceu nas encostas sul de Monchique:


----------



## vamm (16 Abr 2021 às 15:38)

E ela segue a crescer, agora a chegar mais para a zona de Odemira


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Abr 2021 às 16:20)

joralentejano disse:


> Houve granizo entre Arronches e Portalegre e aqui ainda ouvi alguns trovões. Célula mais enfraquecida agora a passar a oeste e vão caindo uns pingos neste momento.
> 
> Normalmente a serra produz uma célula e no resto do dia já não há mais nada , mas vislumbram-se novas formações para Nordeste, até pode ser que apareça mais qualquer coisa.
> 
> Pequena descida da temperatura. *18,3ºC* atuais.


Confirmo o granizo, pois estava em Vale de Cavalos e ainda descarregou bem, com alguns trovões à mistura.


----------



## vamm (16 Abr 2021 às 17:01)

A N, pouco acima de Ferreira do Alentejo





A S, é a vista que consigo


----------



## joralentejano (16 Abr 2021 às 17:03)

Mais uma pequena célula a Norte que se formou novamente a Sul de Portalegre. No entanto, assim que se afastam da serra começam logo a perder força.




Boas torres a Leste:


----------



## joralentejano (16 Abr 2021 às 17:16)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas torres a Leste:


10 minutos depois:


----------



## vamm (16 Abr 2021 às 17:19)

Que bonita a célula a N (zona Ferreira do Alentejo)





Depressa se expandiu para aqui


----------



## vamm (16 Abr 2021 às 18:26)

Ali segue ela...









Webcam de Castro Verde no MeteoAlentejo





Uma nuvemzita a N daqui


----------



## vamm (16 Abr 2021 às 18:59)

N/NE/E Ourique


----------



## StormRic (16 Abr 2021 às 19:14)

joralentejano disse:


> Houve granizo entre Arronches e Portalegre e aqui ainda ouvi alguns trovões. Célula mais enfraquecida agora a passar a oeste e vão caindo uns pingos neste momento.
> 
> Normalmente a serra produz uma célula e no resto do dia já não há mais nada , mas vislumbram-se novas formações para Nordeste, até pode ser que apareça mais qualquer coisa.
> 
> Pequena descida da temperatura. *18,3ºC* atuais.





Davidmpb disse:


> Confirmo o granizo, pois estava em Vale de Cavalos e ainda descarregou bem, com alguns trovões à mistura.



Terá sido em algum destes momentos dessa células, à volta das duas da tarde.
É estranho que a estação da urbanização lysias não tenha registado. Mas é claro que a célula passou lá por cima. Há uma interrupção de registo entre as *14h12 e as 15h04*, no entanto .








vamm disse:


> Que bonita a célula a N (zona Ferreira do Alentejo)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 que célula e fotos liiindas!



vamm disse:


> N/NE/E Ourique



Até me parece que desenvolveu uma _wall cloud_ ?


----------



## StormRic (16 Abr 2021 às 19:28)

Duas linhas de células em movimento para Sul. Provavelmente quando os ecos são pontualmente vermelhos isso significa granizo, dadas as condições de hoje.







A célula mais perto de Alcoutim até desenvolveu eco roxo:


----------



## vamm (16 Abr 2021 às 19:41)

StormRic disse:


> Terá sido em algum destes momentos dessa células, à volta das duas da tarde.
> É estranho que a estação da urbanização lysias não tenha registado. Mas é claro que a célula passou lá por cima. Há uma interrupção de registo entre as *14h12 e as 15h04*, no entanto .
> 
> 
> ...


Fiquei com essa sensação também


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Abr 2021 às 20:04)

Sim, é a minha estação. Não choveu o suficiente para acumular sequer. O radar tem um desfasamento significativo, especialmente agora sem o de Coruche.  Não façam tanto zoom que a localização nunca é bem essa. Estava bem mais a SE a célula, dava para ver muito negro nessa zona.


----------



## StormRic (16 Abr 2021 às 20:23)

SpiderVV disse:


> Sim, é a minha estação. Não choveu o suficiente para acumular sequer. O radar tem um desfasamento significativo, especialmente agora sem o de Coruche.  Não façam tanto zoom que a localização nunca é bem essa. Estava bem mais a SE a célula, dava para ver muito negro nessa zona.



 obrigado pela explicação. Realmente nesta situação os 3 Km inferiores das células estão ocultos se se situarem a mais de duas centenas de quilómetros dos radares, neste caso o de Loulé.
Não é possível portanto ver o que se passa desde o solo até àquela altitude (traço vermelho no esquema abaixo):











Este é o filme do radar de Loulé de ontem e hoje:


----------



## StormRic (16 Abr 2021 às 21:02)

Na estimativa de radar dos acumulados horários, por exemplo da última hora, percebe-se que a área abrangida por precipitação significativa é muito reduzida. No entanto, com essa ferramenta também se vê que não é com os acumulados das estações disseminadas por uma região, que se pode ter uma imagem clara e completa da distribuição espacial dos acumulados numa situação convectiva.











Por exemplo: toda aquela mancha de acumulados na divisória Alentejo/Algarve está traduzida em acumulados nas EMA's nuns ridículos 0,4 mm. Mais acima, na área central do Alentejo, apenas uma estação tem um acumulado significativo, mas a mancha da estimativa de radar diz algo muito mais extenso e intenso.


----------



## vamm (16 Abr 2021 às 21:30)

StormRic disse:


> Na estimativa de radar dos acumulados horários, por exemplo da última hora, percebe-se que a área abrangida por precipitação significativa é muito reduzida. No entanto, com essa ferramenta também se vê que não é com os acumulados das estações disseminadas por uma região, que se pode ter uma imagem clara e completa da distribuição espacial dos acumulados numa situação convectiva.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Essa mancha que passou na fronteira Alentejo/Algarve deixou mesmo muita chuva na zona de Castro Verde/Mina de Neves Corvo/Almodôvar. Nada mostra que foi assim tão forte


----------



## joralentejano (16 Abr 2021 às 23:22)

Boa Noite,
Por Arronches ainda caiu um curto aguaceiro por volta das 17:30h. Depois disso, fiz viagem até à zona de Lisboa e só apanhei muita chuva em Vendas Novas. Antes de Vendas Novas todos os aguaceiros já tinham passado, mas em certos locais notava-se que tinha descarregado bem. A partir de Pegões, outro mundo com apenas algumas nuvens altas no horizonte para oeste. 
Deixo algumas fotos do que consegui apanhar.
Cenário a Sul de Montemor:









Antes de Vendas Novas estava assim.  A qualidade não é a melhor, mas sempre dá para ter uma ideia.




Em Vendas Novas apanhei aquela carga que vinha de Norte (lado direito) e antes disso já tinha chovido mais porque já havia imensa água acumulada nas ruas e a vir de todo o lado.




Cada vez mais próximo.





Nunca dei conta de trovoada e felizmente também não houve granizo.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Abr 2021 às 20:02)

Boas. Dia agradável por aqui com 18.7ºC atuais, a descer, e máxima de 19.9ºC. Infelizmente a ter imensos problemas a conseguir fazer upload dos dados para o Wunderground, todos os outros sites (na assinatura) estão a funcionar bem exceto o WU...


----------



## joralentejano (19 Abr 2021 às 11:03)

Bom dia,
Por aqui, ainda choveu um pouco por um breve período antes das 7 da manhã. Ainda deu para acumular *1mm* na estação de referência. 
Até fiquei surpreendido porque não estava à espera de muito mais para além de uns chuviscos. 

Agora céu pouco nublado e estão *16,7ºC*.


----------



## vamm (20 Abr 2021 às 12:06)

18ºC, céu muito nublado e um aguaceiro fraco a passar agora


----------



## vamm (21 Abr 2021 às 13:22)

Ontem o dia melhorou bastante da parte da tarde, algumas nuvens, mas muito sol.

Hoje 19ºC, céu bem mais nublado que ontem com alguns aguaceiros fracos de pingas gradas.


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Abr 2021 às 19:01)

Chove com alguma intensidade agora, vamos ver quanto rende.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Abr 2021 às 20:45)

Boas,
Por aqui também choveu com bastante intensidade durante a passagem da frente, só que foi muito breve e por isso os acumulados não são altos. Ainda assim, foi mais uma rega, não se pode esperar muito mais de uma frente no final de Abril.

Acumulado de *5.9mm* na estação de referência.

Portalegre: *7.2mm*
Portalegre (MeteoAlentejo): *7.8mm*
Campo Maior:* 5mm*
Netatmo: *4.7mm*

Dentro do previsto e se tivermos só em conta a previsão do GFS, até foi acima do previsto. No fim de semana serão as trovoadas, com a típica lotaria.

*13,3ºC *atuais.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Abr 2021 às 22:22)

Dois bons aguaceiros na última hora, acumulado subiu para* 7.1mm*.

Abril segue com *70.5mm *e se os acumulados previstos para os próximos dias se concretizassem, havia grande hipóteses de ultrapassar os 100mm. Ver-se-á!

Flores e pastagens no seu auge, em algumas bermas de estradas rurais as ervas chegam a ser quase da altura de uma pessoa. Elevado risco de encontrar muita bicharada indesejada, portanto. 
Campos “pintados” de amarelo:


----------



## vamm (23 Abr 2021 às 12:58)

21ºC, céu nublado e um vento insuportável


----------



## joralentejano (23 Abr 2021 às 13:56)

Boas,
Cenário em Arronches, idêntico a Ourique, mas com vento fraco. De vez em quando o sol espreita e o ambiente está agradável.






Apesar das nuvens de evolução que vão surgindo, hoje não deve chover. A Lola está muito distante, as frentes chegam ao litoral todas dissipadas. 

*22,8ºC* atuais.


----------



## Agreste (23 Abr 2021 às 19:57)

o habitual fiasco no algarve...

nem pinga de água, aliás até está quente o tempo, não fosse o vento e era uma banhoca na praia.


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Abr 2021 às 20:39)

Aqui também não caiu uma gota, contrariando os 98% de possibilidade de precipitação previstos pelo IPMA, de facto alguns modelos colocavam tudo mais no litoral e assim foi, pode ser que calhe algo amanhã ao fim da tarde/ noite.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (23 Abr 2021 às 20:59)

Agreste disse:


> o habitual fiasco no algarve...
> 
> nem pinga de água, aliás até está quente o tempo, não fosse o vento e era uma banhoca na praia.



Então mas era suposto chover hoje aqui em Faro??


----------



## joralentejano (23 Abr 2021 às 21:30)

O ECM previa alguma chuva para hoje e como consequência, as previsões do IPMA também o mostraram, mas não choveu nada. Grande parte dos modelos não previam chuva hoje e por isso também não esperava. Vamos lá ver os próximos dias em que será a lotaria habitual. Também não espero nada amanhã para grande parte do dia, pois as linhas de instabilidade deverão ficar mais a oeste, talvez durante a madrugada de sábado para domingo apareça algo. 
Final do dia com algumas texturas que em algumas circunstâncias pareciam ser nuvens ondulatus asperatus, mas mal definidas. Mais notáveis a olho nu.


----------



## StormRic (24 Abr 2021 às 05:32)

joralentejano disse:


> O ECM previa alguma chuva para hoje e como consequência, as previsões do IPMA também o mostraram, mas não choveu nada. Grande parte dos modelos não previam chuva hoje e por isso também não esperava. Vamos lá ver os próximos dias em que será a lotaria habitual. Também não espero nada amanhã para grande parte do dia, pois as linhas de instabilidade deverão ficar mais a oeste, talvez durante a madrugada de sábado para domingo apareça algo.
> Final do dia com algumas texturas que em algumas circunstâncias pareciam ser nuvens ondulatus asperatus, mas mal definidas. Mais notáveis a olho nu.



 belas fotos! A LOLA está a fintar os modelos.

Mas estas imagens de massas de ar têm ali uma mistura interessante e quase bizarra:


----------



## Agreste (24 Abr 2021 às 10:42)

a depressão está morta, não tem humidade e só arrasta ar seco.

não vai chover no algarve.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (24 Abr 2021 às 11:05)

Fooggoooooo!

Os modelos para aqui sul do pais e mais concretamente Algarve basicamente dão chuva a partir de amanhã à tarde noite, mas será certamente no Algarve que irá chover mais.
O dia de Terça será mágico, com chuva forte o dia todo e trovoadas muita trovoada, e depois as temperaturas começarão a subir aos poucos no início de Maio!


----------



## vamm (24 Abr 2021 às 12:03)

18ºC, céu nublado como ontem e o vento continua chato como tudo 

Agora passou um aguaceiro fraco, mas de pingas gradas  não contava de chover hoje


----------



## StormRic (24 Abr 2021 às 14:01)

Agreste disse:


> a depressão está morta, não tem humidade e só arrasta ar seco.
> 
> não vai chover no algarve.





Visitem a Serra de Sintra e as suas fontes:


----------



## joralentejano (24 Abr 2021 às 14:22)

Agreste disse:


> não vai chover no algarve.



Mentira, a estação de Martim Longo (Alcoutim) tem quase *5mm* acumulados. Foia com *2.5mm*.

Uma gota no oceano é verdade, tendo em conta que a percentagem de água no solo está a atingir valores já bastante baixos novamente pela zona. No entanto, já choveu e ainda está previsto chover mais nos próximos dias. Tal como Portugal não é só Lisboa, o Algarve não é só Faro e até pode não chover nada na cidade, mas isso não quer dizer que não chova noutros locais da região e até poderá chover de forma significativa.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Abr 2021 às 18:39)

Por aqui tudo seco e céu ameaçador em alguns quadrantes. Sem os radares, nem dá para perceber se vem alguma coisa. O de Coruche deve ter batido a bota de vez, o de Loulé não sei. 
Parece haver uma célula  ESE.

Célula perto de Alcácer do Sal que parece estar a descarregar bem:


----------



## vamm (24 Abr 2021 às 18:53)

joralentejano disse:


> Por aqui tudo seco e céu ameaçador em alguns quadrantes. Sem os radares, nem dá para perceber se vem alguma coisa. O de Coruche deve ter batido a bota de vez, o de Loulé não sei.
> Parece haver uma célula  ESE.
> 
> Célula perto de Alcácer do Sal que parece estar a descarregar bem:


Também reparei, os radares estão todos mortos a sul


----------



## trovoadas (24 Abr 2021 às 20:27)

Já estamos com condições de estiagem! O que tem salvado é as temperaturas amenas e dias nublados ou a erva já estava completamente seca. A humidade nos solos não é suficiente para aguentar o Verão! Também não sei se os próximos dias serão suficientes para recuperar significativamente a humidade nos solos.

Como o @Agreste diz a depressão parece morta...resta o fator surpresa...


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Abr 2021 às 20:40)

joralentejano disse:


>



Já tinha saudades da Popota.  



joralentejano disse:


> Por aqui tudo seco e céu ameaçador em alguns quadrantes. Sem os radares, nem dá para perceber se vem alguma coisa. O de Coruche deve ter batido a bota de vez, o de Loulé não sei.
> Parece haver uma célula  ESE.
> 
> Célula perto de Alcácer do Sal que parece estar a descarregar bem:



Como dizem os espanhóis "sin radar hay más emoción".  Veremos, o que se passará entre amanhã e 3ª feira.


----------



## RedeMeteo (24 Abr 2021 às 20:44)

Que fiasco este sábado. 0mm


----------



## Agreste (24 Abr 2021 às 21:19)

vem Lola...
borrifa-me o jardim com o teu ar seco.

o vendaval deu cabo do radar?


----------



## joralentejano (24 Abr 2021 às 22:07)

Final do dia com céu mais nublado e com mais algumas texturas no céu, parecendo novamente ondulatus asperatus, mas sem grande definição. 










Há pouco estavam a cair uns pingos. Parece começar a surgir algo aqui na zona.


----------



## StormRic (24 Abr 2021 às 22:17)

Agreste disse:


> vem Lola...
> borrifa-me o jardim com o teu ar seco.
> 
> o vendaval deu cabo do radar?





Belas células em Espanha, a virem do norte de África... 






Haja esperança, talvez 2ªfeira


----------



## trovoadas (24 Abr 2021 às 22:55)

O  meteograma gfs mete uns modestos 520mm para Faro até dia 3
Neste evento a dá cerca de 40mm com um pico de 36mm de Segunda para Terça. Depois fica viciado nos 36 por aí fora até à bela soma


----------



## joralentejano (24 Abr 2021 às 23:10)

trovoadas disse:


> O  meteograma gfs mete uns modestos 520mm para Faro até dia 3
> Neste evento a dá cerca de 40mm com um pico de 36mm de Segunda para Terça. Depois fica viciado nos 36 por aí fora até à bela soma


De facto, os meteogramas andam com esse problema já há alguns dias. É com cada acumulado total, vai lá vai. 
________________
Bem, por aqui já choveu um pouco, mas como sempre, as células formam-se e quando progridem para norte é que ganham intensidade.   Nestas regiões mais para sul será a partir do dia de amanhã que deverá chover mais embora com a lotaria do costume. Não vai ser possível fazer o reporte a partir de amanhã porque vou para Leiria, mas caso haja algo de significativo por aqui, saberei.  Vamos ver se a noite reserva alguma surpresa ou nem por isso.

Tudo ás "escuras" do Tejo para baixo. Nos próximos dias será complicado se isto continuar assim.


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Abr 2021 às 23:32)

Vão caindo uns aguaceiros dispersos, parece que se estão a formar células nesta zona, a ver o que reserva o resto da noite.


----------



## vamm (24 Abr 2021 às 23:38)

joralentejano disse:


> De facto, os meteogramas andam com esse problema já há alguns dias. É com cada acumulado total, vai lá vai.
> ________________
> Bem, por aqui já choveu um pouco, mas como sempre, as células formam-se e quando progridem para norte é que ganham intensidade.   Nestas regiões mais para sul será a partir do dia de amanhã que deverá chover mais embora com a lotaria do costume. Não vai ser possível fazer o reporte a partir de amanhã porque vou para Leiria, mas caso haja algo de significativo por aqui, saberei.  Vamos ver se a noite reserva alguma surpresa ou nem por isso.
> 
> Tudo ás "escuras" do Tejo para baixo. Nos próximos dias será complicado se isto continuar assim.


Como do Tejo para baixo é deserto, ninguém se preocupa. Enfim...

Encontrei esta publicação no facebook, parece que os relampagos da célula a O da Costa Vicentina se vêem de Aljustrel... é com a ideia que fico, visto que não há nada mais na zona


----------



## vamm (24 Abr 2021 às 23:45)

Praia do Carvalhal - live cam
Visiveis vários relâmpagos

https://beachcam.meo.pt/livecams/praia-do-carvalhal/?jwsource=cl


----------



## joralentejano (24 Abr 2021 às 23:46)

vamm disse:


> Como do Tejo para baixo é deserto, ninguém se preocupa. Enfim...
> 
> Encontrei esta publicação no facebook, parece que os relampagos da célula a O da Costa Vicentina se vêem de Aljustrel... é com a ideia que fico, visto que não há nada mais na zona


Tem estado animado, de facto. Mas agora, segundo o blitzotung parece ter acalmado. Também tenho estado a ver nas wecams da MEO instaladas na costa alentejana e vê-se algo, mas desde há uns minutos para cá que diminuiu a cadência.

Por aqui, depois de um período só de pingos, lá chove com força.


----------



## vamm (24 Abr 2021 às 23:51)

joralentejano disse:


> Tem estado animado, de facto. Mas agora, segundo o blitzotung parece ter acalmado. Também tenho estado a ver nas wecams da MEO instaladas na costa alentejana e vê-se algo, mas desde há uns minutos para cá que diminuiu a cadência.
> 
> Por aqui, depois de um período só de pingos, lá chove com força. Estava difícil.


Por este aqui, a coisa está muito animada!
https://www.lightningmaps.org/

Na zona de Melides, pela webcam, vê-se muita chuva e bastantes relâmpagos. A zona de Sines também a ser atingida (pelo que se vê na webcam de São Torpes). De resto, o grosso da festa está a Oeste da Zambujeira do Mar, mas a webcam está com um candeeiro na frente


----------



## joralentejano (25 Abr 2021 às 00:05)

vamm disse:


> Por este aqui, a coisa está muito animada!
> https://www.lightningmaps.org/
> 
> Na zona de Melides, pela webcam, vê-se muita chuva e bastantes relâmpagos. A zona de Sines também a ser atingida (pelo que se vê na webcam de São Torpes). De resto, o grosso da festa está a Oeste da Zambujeira do Mar, mas a webcam está com um candeeiro na frente


As descargas registadas por esse mapa parecem-me exageradas porque não há registos de tanta descarga em terra, só uma ou outra no distrito de Castelo Branco e começam a aparecer agora na zona oeste. 
Em Melides não me parece chuva, mas sim nevoeiro ou o facto de a webcam estar suja.  Não há radar, mas penso que não há chuva em terra na costa sul. A de S. Torpes é a que tem melhor visibilidade, de vez em quando vêem-se uns relâmpagos valentes.

Regime de aguaceiros por aqui, mas sem trovoada.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Abr 2021 às 00:21)

Relâmpago e trovão agora mesmo.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Abr 2021 às 00:30)

Bem, o céu desabou por Arronches literalmente. Saudades de uma noite de trovoada! 






São aguaceiros breves porque o movimento das células é rápido, mas bastante intensos.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Abr 2021 às 01:26)

Bela bomba agora aqui!


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Abr 2021 às 01:26)

Valente trovao.


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Abr 2021 às 01:37)

Alguns relâmpagos e trovões


----------



## joralentejano (25 Abr 2021 às 02:37)

Espetacular o que é visível da beachcam de S. Torpes.  Às vezes até encadeiam. 

Entretanto aqui por Arronches têm sido visíveis alguns relâmpagos a norte e acabou de chover mais um pouco.


----------



## aoc36 (25 Abr 2021 às 02:49)

Depois de um dia com muito vento, sol e encoberto, cai agora chuva. Estava difícil!


----------



## vamm (25 Abr 2021 às 10:23)

De radar off, nem dá para perceber bem o que aqui anda.

18ºC, céu parcialmente nublado, vento fraco/nulo e uma célula a NE daqui com bom aspeto


----------



## vamm (25 Abr 2021 às 11:30)

Vão passando alguns aguaceiros, mas a temperatura continua muito boa.
Panorama por aqui


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (25 Abr 2021 às 11:53)

A reportar desde Setúbal onde, até ao momento, à parte um aguaceiro fraco na sexta-feira, ainda não choveu. Campos a secarem.


----------



## Agreste (25 Abr 2021 às 12:21)

a Lola está a tentar seduzir-me com este céu ameaçador.

3/4 do horizonte cobertos por bigornas.
a progressão será para nordeste.


----------



## vamm (25 Abr 2021 às 12:45)

Atmosfera muito saturada, há células por todo o lado e conforme vão passando, vão deixando algumas pingas grossas, nada de especial aqui, mas à volta tem descarregado qualquer coisa. O vento também aumentou de intensidade


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Abr 2021 às 12:47)

Vão caindo alguns aguaceiros intensos, mas de curta duração, daí os acumulados não serem nada de especial, trovoada apenas ocorreu de noite e de forma dispersa, vamos ver o que reserva a tarde.


----------



## Mafibogo (25 Abr 2021 às 13:03)

Manhã de aguaceiros fortes por Santiago do Cacém. Neste momento cai uma chuvada diluviana, acompanhada de atividade elétrica e granizo de tamanho razoável. As ruas já se encontram inundadas e de difícil circulação.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Abr 2021 às 13:08)

Há cerca de 20/30 minutos ainda caiu umas pingas e fez um trovão, a célula passou mais a leste de Olhão. Em Alfandanga caiu 3.94 mm, Santo Estevão 6.16 mm,


----------



## joralentejano (25 Abr 2021 às 13:11)

Mafibogo disse:


> Manhã de aguaceiros fortes por Santiago do Cacém. Neste momento cai uma chuvada diluviana, acompanhada de atividade elétrica e granizo de tamanho razoável. As ruas já se encontram inundadas e de difícil circulação.


Rain rate bastante elevado na estação MeteoAlentejo de Santiago do Cacém:





Há minutos via-se chover imenso na webcam, mas agora deixou de reportar. Deve ter havido falha de luz.


----------



## comentador (25 Abr 2021 às 13:41)

Boa tarde, por Alvalade tempo seco, ameno e ventoso. Caíu há pouco um aguaceiro fraco, 1,5 mm, que rapidamente o vento secou.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Abr 2021 às 13:51)

Um verdadeiro dilúvio na zona da Fuzeta/Alfandanga, quase 22 mm acumulados. 


Uma webcam junto à praia da Fuzeta (Ria) conhecida por "praia dos tesos"

https://surftotal.com/camaras-report/alentejo-algarve/fuzeta


----------



## Hooltra (25 Abr 2021 às 13:55)

Boa tarde, de férias por Caveira em Melides, última hora com chuva muito forte e bastante actividade eléctrica. De momento parou e estamos á espera que a eletricidade retorne

Ontem á noite via se bastante actividade no oceano.


----------



## vamm (25 Abr 2021 às 14:33)

Por aqui é só vê-las a passar a Oeste e Este, além do vento, está um sol quentinho


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Abr 2021 às 14:54)

Vai chovendo moderado por aqui, já ouvi dois trovões, relativamente fracos. 16.6ºC e 4.2mm.


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Abr 2021 às 14:55)

SpiderVV disse:


> Vai chovendo moderado por aqui, já ouvi dois trovões, relativamente fracos. 16.6ºC e 4.2mm.


Sim, vão se ouvindo alguns trovões a oeste.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Abr 2021 às 15:27)

10 minutos de chuva torrencial e 7 mm acumulados, já ouvi os bombeiros.


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Abr 2021 às 16:41)

Aguaceiros fracos, já não espero mais nada de especial hoje.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (25 Abr 2021 às 16:57)

Apesar de não estar no local, reporto já 24.9mm na minha estação em Cuba!... sem o radar é dificil acompanhar mas há cerca de 1h houve duas chuvadas que passaram dos 8.9 para os 24.9 de acumulado...


----------



## vamm (25 Abr 2021 às 22:07)

Alguém com um radar operacional? 
Avisto relâmpagos a Oeste, pelo menos as luzes, dá ideia de não ser em terra... mas nada mostra descargas


----------



## Tonton (25 Abr 2021 às 22:41)

*Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera - Avisos Continente*
*Faro*
Amarelo *Precipitação* Aguaceiros, por vezes fortes, podendo ser de granizo e acompanhados de trovoada.
Válido entre *2021-04-26 00:00:00* e *2021-04-26 06:00:00 (hora UTC)*

*Beja*
Amarelo *Precipitação* Aguaceiros, por vezes fortes, podendo ser de granizo e acompanhados de trovoada.
Válido entre *2021-04-26 00:00:00* e *2021-04-26 06:00:00 (hora UTC)*


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Abr 2021 às 23:06)

vamm disse:


> Alguém com um radar operacional?
> Avisto relâmpagos a Oeste, pelo menos as luzes, dá ideia de não ser em terra... mas nada mostra descargas



Deve ser das células ao largo da Costa Vicentina que têm alguma actividade eléctrica. 

Por aqui, acumulei 8 mm, no dia de hoje, veremos o que nos reserva a madrugada.


----------



## trovoadas (25 Abr 2021 às 23:19)

Entre Loulé e São Brás alguns aguaceiros mas quase irrelevantes. O melhor aguaceiro que apanhei foi no Guilhim (Estoi). De resto dia fantástico, super ameno e tanto ficava escuro tipo Inverno com aguaceiros como ficava soalheiro e com um sol abrasador. Excelente para trabalhar no campo! 
Tudo muito calmo por agora...vento nulo e vê-se a lua por entre as nuvens.
Continuo à espera da rega...


----------



## Jorge_scp (26 Abr 2021 às 08:41)

Várias células deverão finalmente começar a entrar pelo Barlavento esta manhã com a aproximação do centro da depressão LOLA, estendendo-se ao longo do dia às restantes regiões do sul e centro do país. Muita instabilidade prevista para hoje, e as imagens de satélite (já que não há radar) estão bastante promissoras. A convecção já existe e com actividade eléctrica no mar a S/SW, muito perto de Sagres.


----------



## vamm (26 Abr 2021 às 10:44)

Durante a noite ainda choveu bem, não estava à espera.
Agora está a cair um bom aguaceiro, moderado a forte, e nota-se bem que o céu está carregado 

Edit: acabou se passar


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (26 Abr 2021 às 11:08)

Bom dia
Depois de uns farrapos caídos do céu, aguardando ainda a chuva prometida, o que deve acontecer ainda na tarde de hoje.
Senão será mais uma das previsões falhadas.
Depois temos tempo bem fresquinho, no final de Abril e início de Maio!


----------



## vamm (26 Abr 2021 às 11:37)

Por aqui acabou de passar um aguaceiro forte que em 5min descarregou bem, mas bem


----------



## trovoadas (26 Abr 2021 às 12:09)

Está dificil ter uma rega em condições! Por acaso já caíu um bom aguaceiro pelos lados de Boliqueime. Não o apanhei diretamente mas via-se alguma água a escorrer pela 125. De resto tudo disperso e até está um dia bastante agradável. Mais parece um pós-frontal daqueles fraquinhos quando ainda existiam...


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Abr 2021 às 13:19)

Por aqui, choveu durante a madrugada e acumulei 5 mm.  Está a ficar negro a Sw, veremos o que nos reserva a tarde.


----------



## trovoadas (26 Abr 2021 às 14:12)

Chuva where are you? Que sol radioso por Albufeira parece que me estão a espetar agulhas no cachaço. 
A conveção está morta! É só nuvens altas ao largo da costa.


----------



## AnDré (26 Abr 2021 às 14:27)

A estação do meteoalentejo em Grândola já acumulou 42,6mm hoje.


----------



## trepkos (26 Abr 2021 às 14:52)

Em Évora foi assim


----------



## Illicitus (26 Abr 2021 às 14:57)

Segundo relatos de família: festival de trovoada a chuva forte no SW Alentejano. 

Também parece estar animado em termos de descargas elétricas para os lados de Beja.


----------



## vamm (26 Abr 2021 às 15:01)

Há 20min passou por aqui uma trovoadinha jeitosa. Alguns trovões e uma bela chuvada. Ali segue ela, zona de Aljustrel/Beja provavelmente


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (26 Abr 2021 às 15:17)

Belo dia de... Sol!


----------



## david 6 (26 Abr 2021 às 15:25)

fui a Évora e voltei, apanhei bom aguaceiro entre Montemor e Évora, e depois em Évora estava um aguaceiro mais fraco
de volta para cá não apanhei chuva (no seguimento sul, só já do lado do litoral centro ) mas em *Lavre* parei para tirar esta foto:


----------



## trepkos (26 Abr 2021 às 15:46)

Em Évora choveu agora com intensidade e trovoada


----------



## vamm (26 Abr 2021 às 16:03)

Achei que eu não podia ficar sozinha a ver esta beleza. Avistei muitas descargas.
Visto de Garvão para Santa Luzia













Agora estou em Reliquias (Odemira) e chove torrencialmente


----------



## StormRic (26 Abr 2021 às 16:22)

vamm disse:


> Achei que eu não podia ficar sozinha a ver esta beleza. Avistei muitas descargas.
> Visto de Garvão para Santa Luzia




Ali nas duas últimas fotos parece haver uma tendência de formação de _wall cloud_.

O retrato eléctrico pelos detectores do IPMA neste momento dá conta de uma grande trovoada em Beja:


----------



## trovoadas (26 Abr 2021 às 16:29)

Pelo Sat a conveção só está forte no interior, Alentejo em particular, devido ao aquecimento diurno. No mar a depressão está morta e arrisco- me a dizer que no Algarve o evento está praticamente morto.
Nem uma rega tivemos! Acordem-me deste pesadelo sff


----------



## vamm (26 Abr 2021 às 16:51)

Grande chuvada a caminho de Odemira, nem conseguia ver a estrada e estava quase parada. Em Odemira está uma trovoada valente e chove torrencialmente, pelo que dizem tem sido assim o dia todo.




StormRic disse:


> Ali nas duas últimas fotos parece haver uma tendência de formação de _wall cloud_.
> 
> O retrato eléctrico pelos detectores do IPMA neste momento dá conta de uma grande trovoada em Beja:


Era mesmo uma wall cloud, porque depois passei por ela e aquilo é digno de se ver 
Só não fotografei porque não havia onde parar o carro e eram só árvores


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (26 Abr 2021 às 16:57)

As previsões aqui sobretudo para o Algarve foi um desastre total... arriscaria dizer que foi um dos maiores fiasco que alguma tive.
A precipitação está toda acima do Algarve e olhando as imagens de satélite eu dou este evento como quase terminado.


----------



## RedeMeteo (26 Abr 2021 às 17:00)

trovoadas disse:


> Chuva where are you? Que sol radioso por Albufeira parece que me estão a espetar agulhas no cachaço.
> A conveção está morta! É só nuvens altas ao largo da costa.


78mm neste momento.  No entanto a este valor temos de retirar 13mm do dia de ontem que so hoje foram contabilizados


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Abr 2021 às 17:33)

RedeMeteo disse:


> 78mm neste momento.  No entanto a este valor temos de retirar 13mm do dia de ontem que so hoje foram contabilizados


Já aqui tem sido um autêntico fiasco, ora tem passado tudo a Oeste, a Sul e a Norte e vendo o radar já não espero nada.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Abr 2021 às 17:36)

Chove torrencialmente, por aqui. 


Choveu 5 minutos e acumulei 6 mm, acumulado do dia subiu para 11 mm.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Abr 2021 às 17:36)

Bem, nuns sítios demais, noutros de menos. 

*80.4mm* em Grândola, impressionante. Já Alter do Chão também teve um acumulado diário deste género noutro evento este mês. Dá para ter uma noção do que estas situações, que habitualmente são localizadas, geram. 

Pelo Alto Alentejo interior, tem estado fraquito, mas estas situações são assim mesmo. 
Na estação que tenho como referência, o acumulado de hoje é de *2.5mm*. Ontem acumulou* 4.3mm*. 
*79.5mm* mensais, bem repartidos ao longo do mês, o que não é nada mau!


----------



## vamm (26 Abr 2021 às 18:08)

Por Odemira a chuva ainda não parou e os trovões são constantes


----------



## joralentejano (26 Abr 2021 às 18:18)

*45.6mm* em duas horas na estação de S. Teotónio, Odemira.

Estação MeteoAlentejo com* 66mm*.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (26 Abr 2021 às 18:29)

Por Cuba e a sul chove moderado mas de forma constante. 6mm aculumados hoje. Ontem 29.4


----------



## vamm (26 Abr 2021 às 19:24)

joralentejano disse:


> *45.6mm* em duas horas na estação de S. Teotónio, Odemira.
> 
> Estação MeteoAlentejo com* 66mm*.


A chuva continuou certinha, ora forte ora moderada.

No caminho para Ourique, de Santa Luzia para Garvão parece que nem choveu, muito pouca água na estrada.
Em Ourique chove moderado e nota-se que passou por aqui também muita água, pois as estradas estão cheias de lixo


----------



## trepkos (26 Abr 2021 às 19:37)

Como está Beja? Vejo está célula para sul mas já não deve cá chegar


----------



## RedeMeteo (26 Abr 2021 às 19:45)

trovoadas disse:


> Chuva where are you? Que sol radioso por Albufeira parece que me estão a espetar agulhas no cachaço.
> A conveção está morta! É só nuvens altas ao largo da costa.


78mm neste momento.  No entanto a este valor temos de retirar 13mm do dia de ontem que so hoje foram contabilizados


trepkos disse:


> Como está Beja? Vejo está célula para sul mas já não deve cá chegar


17mm


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Abr 2021 às 20:11)

Mais um aguaceiro torrencial, por aqui.  

(20:29) a chover assim, o túnel vai meter água


----------



## comentador (26 Abr 2021 às 21:03)

Boa noite, em Alvalade do Sado caíram 13,0 mm. Uma chuva abençoada, não muito intensa, o que permitiu ficar toda no solo sem haver escorrência, é esta chuva que rega e não caírem 20 ou 30 mm em pouco tempo. A tarde foi de trovoadas, houve zonas onde choveu bastante pelo escuro que se via no horizonte.


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Abr 2021 às 21:11)

0,9mm acumulados de madrugada, o resto do dia não choveu, amanhã deverá ser mais no interior, vamos ver.


----------



## João Pedro (26 Abr 2021 às 21:15)

vamm disse:


> Alguém com um radar operacional?
> Avisto relâmpagos a Oeste, pelo menos as luzes, dá ideia de não ser em terra... mas nada mostra descargas





Jorge_scp disse:


> Várias células deverão finalmente começar a entrar pelo Barlavento esta manhã com a aproximação do centro da depressão LOLA, estendendo-se ao longo do dia às restantes regiões do sul e centro do país. Muita instabilidade prevista para hoje, e as imagens de satélite (já que não há radar) estão bastante promissoras. A convecção já existe e com actividade eléctrica no mar a S/SW, muito perto de Sagres.


http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/radar
Melhor que nada 



trovoadas disse:


> Chuva where are you? Que sol radioso por Albufeira parece que me estão a espetar agulhas no cachaço.
> A conveção está morta! É só nuvens altas ao largo da costa.


A conveção está morta de trabalhar no Litoral Centro e, por isso, quando passa pelo Algarve, é só para descansar


----------



## chispe (26 Abr 2021 às 21:34)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Mais um aguaceiro torrencial, por aqui.
> 
> (20:29) a chover assim, o túnel vai meter água



Olhao?


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Abr 2021 às 23:03)

João Pedro disse:


> http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/radar
> Melhor que nada
> 
> 
> A convenção está morta de trabalhar no Litoral Centro e, por isso, quando passa pelo Algarve, é só para descansar



Nos Algarves não se anda muito descansado, que isto sem radar, uma pessoa nunca sabe o que vem aí e quando menos espera leva uma molha. 



chispe disse:


> Olhao?



Sim.

Por aqui, o acumulado está nos 19 mm, nada mau, a Lola ainda passou em Olhão. 

A EMA apanhou mais chuva, com 10.1 mm.


----------



## bandevelugo (27 Abr 2021 às 01:36)

Finalmente rumo ao Sul, o 26 de abril foi um dia com nuvens muito fotogénicas, fortes bátegas de água e um pôr-do-sol contrastante. Tudo na A2.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Abr 2021 às 12:24)

Não deixa de surpreender os 40 mm de diferença no acumulado de ontem, na estação de Odemira para a Zambujeira, Odemira com 58.4 mm e os 18.6 mm na Zambujeira.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Abr 2021 às 13:42)

Chove bem agora por aqui, com pingas grossas e algum vento. Nada de trovoada.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Abr 2021 às 15:17)

Estremoz, com muita trovoada audível ontem à tarde (16h45) ... 


















E já esta madrugada, novos aguaceiros fortes...


----------



## StormRic (27 Abr 2021 às 16:56)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Não deixa de ser surpreender os 40 mm de diferença no acumulado de ontem, na estação de Odemira para a Zambujeira, Odemira com 58.4 mm e os 18.6 mm na Zambujeira.



E nem temos imagens de radar das células para analisar. As imagens de satélite nada permitem concluir.
Mas no registo horário a proporção mantém-se hora a hora. A distância entre estações é de cerca de 6 Km.


----------



## vamm (27 Abr 2021 às 18:42)

StormRic disse:


> E nem temos imagens de radar das células para analisar. As imagens de satélite nada permitem concluir.
> Mas no registo horário a proporção mantém-se hora a hora. A distância entre estações é de cerca de 6 Km.


Não precisam, estive em Odemira das 16h às 18h30 e posso garantir-vos que choveu moderado a forte, com e sem trovoada, sem parar esse tempo todo. Disseram-me que tinha começado a chover assim por volta das 14h e não parou um bocado sequer.

Por aqui hoje é como se nada se passasse 
Esteve mais nublado de manhã e agora de tarde algumas nuvens e muito sol.


----------



## vamm (27 Abr 2021 às 19:05)

No grupo do MeteoMira, uma conhecida minha partilhou como esteve o tempo em São Teotónio, Odemira. Tal e qual como esteve em Odemira.


----------



## StormRic (27 Abr 2021 às 20:07)

vamm disse:


> Não precisam, estive em Odemira das 16h às 18h30 e posso garantir-vos que choveu moderado a forte, com e sem trovoada, sem parar esse tempo todo. Disseram-me que tinha começado a chover assim por volta das 14h e não parou um bocado sequer.
> 
> Por aqui hoje é como se nada se passasse
> Esteve mais nublado de manhã e agora de tarde algumas nuvens e muito sol.





vamm disse:


> No grupo do MeteoMira, uma conhecida minha partilhou como esteve o tempo em São Teotónio, Odemira. Tal e qual como esteve em Odemira.



Afinal há uma estação WU , em Odemira mesmo, da MeteoAlentejo, que permite confirmar:
- Em 3 horas e meia (das 13:54 utc às 17:24 utc), acumulou *61,2 mm*.
- Antes dessa hora alguns aguaceiros desde a madrugada já somavam *6,1 mm*.
- Depois, das 17:39 às 19:09 utc, precipitação em geral fraca, *4,1 mm*, fechou o total do dia em *71,**4 mm*.

Outra estação, alguns quilómetros a SSW, sensivelmente a mesma distância entre as EMA's, S.Teotónio-Monte do Pelourinho, teve um acumulado diário de *13,7 mm*.


----------



## StormRic (27 Abr 2021 às 21:59)

Analisando em detalhe a folha de registo de ontem da estação *WU- MeteoAlentejo - Odemira*, são perfeitamente credíveis os valores dos acumulados quer desta estação quer das EMA's.
Sublinho o vento fraco em todo o período de registo da precipitação mais intensa, nem as rajadas superaram os 12 Km/h, o que denuncia célula(s) com movimento muito lento e um funcionamento do pluviómetro não perturbado pelo vento.






A estação teve uma interrupção de comunicação de cerca de 1 hora e 53 minutos durante o qual o acumulado nem sequer subiu extraordinariamente, apenas *17 mm*.
Cerca de 10 minutos antes das cinco da tarde, a seguir àquela falha, houve um primeiro período de precipitação muito forte, superando os 5 mm em 5 minutos, e 10 minutos depois das cinco da tarde iniciou-se um período mais longo de precipitação forte a muito forte e que terá durado menos de 45 minutos durante o qual o acumulado aumentou cerca de *26 mm*. Portanto, às seis da tarde estaria concluído o pior do evento local.
Os acumulados horários poderão então ser estes, aproximados por defeito:
- Até às 14 utc, cerca de 7mm (ou mais);
- das 14 às 16 utc, nestas duas horas um total de 24 mm;
- das *16 às 17 utc*: cerca de *28 mm*;
- das 17 às 18 utc: cerca de 8 mm;
-depois das 18 utc: cerca de 3 mm

Embora os valores sejam semelhantes, as horas são diferentes, tendo o pico da precipitação ocorrido na EMA cerca de uma hora mais cedo:





A EMA de Odemira - S.Teotónio, perto do reservatório de Odeceixe e do recinto do MEO Sudoeste, relativamente à estação WU analisada, encontra-se a 10 Km a SW, mais perto até das outras estações WU:


----------



## trovoadas (28 Abr 2021 às 13:34)

Célula em aproximação a Albufeira! Ainda não vejo atividade eléctrica


----------



## joralentejano (28 Abr 2021 às 13:51)

Boas,
Muita chuva em Arronches segundo relatos.

Rain-rate superior a 30mm/h na estação de referência e persistente com quase *7mm* acumulados em pouco tempo.


----------



## trovoadas (28 Abr 2021 às 14:32)

trovoadas disse:


> Célula em aproximação a Albufeira! Ainda não vejo atividade eléctrica


Passou tudo a norte e nunca chegou a ter atividade eléctrica. Ainda deve ter chovido algo pelo barrocal, Paderne, Boliqueime, Loulé.
O sol já vai aparecendo e o céu a ficar despejado.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Abr 2021 às 15:32)

Aguaceiro fortíssimo por aqui com rate máximo de 226 mm/h!  3.2mm.

Edit: 5.4mm


----------



## StormRic (28 Abr 2021 às 16:07)

SpiderVV disse:


> Aguaceiro fortíssimo por aqui com rate máximo de 226 mm/h!  3.2mm.
> 
> Edit: 5.4mm



Arouca com a dificuldade natural de ver tão longe, mas dá para perceber que o movimento das células é rápido rodando de W para ENE:






Um pouco mais a sul, Esperança-Arronches acumulou *9,1 mm*.


----------

